# M-Edge = Me NOT Happy



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK so some of you may recall I purchased an M-Edge cover for my K2 and decided to cancel my order for an Oberon. Well M-Edge told me write "return to sender, refuse package" on the front and leave the box unopened.

i did all of the above and shipped the package back- only to have it returned to me 4 days later. WHY? Because M-Edge packages their boxes with packaging tape around the outside and now USPS thinks it's been opened and wants me to pay $4.55 for S&H......oh H*ll no.......and low and behold M-edge isn't answering their phones and USPS is closed for the afternoon until Monday. And top it off they are only open M-F during my work hours.

I have sent M-edge an email stating I now need a return invoice from them before I can ship it back but so far no answer............I am madder than mad and I will be calling my CC company to stop payment on this purchase if this is not resolved quickly.

Sorry had to vent


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

they do take a day or two but always return calls.. I had to leave them an email with my number twice and they got back to me same afternoon.. so be patient.. they DO call.. I was like you.. annoyed.. but once I got them on the phone they couldn't have been nicer..


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I really fail to see what m-edge did wrong here.  You ordered their product then changed your mind before you received it.  They told you what you needed to do to return it and the USPS decided it had been opened when it hadn't.  Shouldn't you be mad at the USPS?  You're then upset that M-Edge isn't open on Saturday and that they work normal business hours!?

You're really going to hate Oberon then.  They work normal business hours too.  They don't have a return policy *at all*, unlike M-Edge.  By your standards Oberon will be the absolute bottom of the barrel.
By most other people's standards, both companies are quite friendly.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm upset at M-Edge for their packaging jobs.....if they didn't package their products as though they had been previously opened none of this would have occurred. And Yes I'm mad at USPS as well- but that's another thread


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

To be fair Medge NEVER answers phones.. you can NOT get a live person period... they contact you.. now they will handle it but on their time table.

I am going to defend oberon here.. they will do everything right to make sure you are happy. and FYI they have a live person M-F and you are not sent to a phone tree.. they also are a small family company  not a large one. Everything is hand made here in the US.. you will never go to voice mail with oberon


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I am more than certain Oberon will take care of me. I have read nothing but good about them and a lot of bad about M-Edge. I am anxiously awaiting my Oberon and I chose carefully as I knew there were no returns. You don't need to defend Oberon to me......I'm already a fan and I don't even have my cover yet!

Oberon is also located an hour from me and 3 minutes from where I used to live! One day I'd even like to tour their factory and perhaps post photos of the manufacturing process of Kindle Covers for all the fans! But that's for another day!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Nothing wrong with venting about something here either - someone else may have a similar situation and have good advice.  I don't think being upset about M-edge/USPS equates to automatically hating Oberon at all!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Because M-Edge packages their boxes with packaging tape around the outside and now USPS thinks it's been opened and wants me to pay $4.55 for S&H......oh H*ll no....... And top it off they are only open M-F during my work hours.


I guess I don't understand how they are supposed to seal their boxes if not on the outside? I've received 3 different packages from M-Edge and none of them looked as though they had been opened and re-taped. As far as M-Edge only being open during your work hours-surely you have a lunch or break period where you can call them?


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I understand your frustration but it seems to me you are venting at M-Edge without giving them a chance.  I have found their customer service may take a day or two to get back but have always been nothing short of accommodating.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ruby- to clarify USPS is only open during my work hours- not M-Edge. And my USPS is not close enough to my work to allow me to go on lunch break. [Not to mention that during my "lunch break" I attend classes.] 

If they prove to be accommodating I will of course update this post with the resolution and good customer service.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I am going to defend oberon here.. they will do everything right to make sure you are happy. and FYI they have a live person M-F and you are not sent to a phone tree.. they also are a small family company not a large one.


I keep seeing this alot here on these boards. How 'big' is m-edge and how is it you would know? If I had to guess, I'd say M-Edge is actually a pretty small company.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, she felt the need to vent, hurts no one.
We hear her, exchange condolances and advice, everyone feels better, the world goes on.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Ruby- to clarify USPS is only open during my work hours- not M-Edge. And my USPS is not close enough to my work to allow me to go on lunch break. [Not to mention that during my "lunch break" I attend classes.]
> 
> If they prove to be accommodating I will of course update this post with the resolution and good customer service.


I misread your post and thought you were talking about M-E being open only during your work hours. Sounds like you will have to adjust your schedule one day to get to the PO in order to work this out, or go on Saturday morning when they are open. I have also read alot of good things about M-E's CS. People have had "issues" and they have been resolved. Good luck to you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow..such hostility..shouldn't your anger be directed at USPS not M-Edge? Frankly, since there is nothing wrong with the cover, you just changed your mind, you should be responsible for shipping, not M-Edge. $4.55 is not a big deal.  I'm sure they'll get back to you on Monday. Sorry they work normal business hours, but all you need is a little patience. I think you're really overreacting. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sure they'll take care of the issue for you, and with all due respect, this has more to do with you changing your mind than what they've done. The post is mostly at fault, not the product provider. In any case, I hope it's taken care of to both parties satisfaction.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Perhaps clarification is in order............i cancelled my order and they shipped it anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, sounds to me like March madness isn't just on the basketball court! (Did your team lose? Mine did--Maryland lost to Memphis today. Sigh.) Fortunately, I didn't spend the afternoon watching them lose, I went to see Jesus Christ Superstar with the original Jesus (Ted Neeley, not the Son of God.)

Let's everyone take a cleansing breath---here we go:

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

It's very frustrating when things go wrong, no matter whose fault it is. I understand completely the necessity to vent, Pomlover! As frustrating as it is, seems like you'll have to wait until Monday to hear back from M-edge. I would definitely send them an email, as Patrizia said, and you can do that now.

Please let us know the resolution on this, Pomlover, and please let us know how your Oberon cover is when you get it!

Let's move on, folks, unless you have something helpful!! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Hey, she felt the need to vent, hurts no one.
> We hear her, exchange condolances and advice, everyone feels better, the world goes on.


Both M-Edge and Oberon are smaller companies. I think it's dangerous how easily one can hurt a company by a thread header and a variety of complaints and instant unhappiness when a person has changed her mind AFTER buying something and the company -will- accept a return and has been generous in accepting exchanges after the sudden K2 brouhaha.

If it were me, able to spend $75 + whatever on an item (or several of those items) and had changed my mind on another item, I wouldn't be bad mouthing the first company because they weren't available immediately and near the weekend, over a $5 misunderstanding that had just happened.

I'm bothered lately by a certain amount of badmouthing of M-Edge for no reason I can discern except that their less expensive items are not as personalized nor artisan as Oberon's. I'd like to see both companies survive well. They've been good to us customers. i have no reason to yell at M-Edge and I'm not sure everyone realizes how harmful a piece like that is, which is why someone said to give them
a chance. The Net is too quick. In this economy all companies that are good-willed deserve a break.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> I'm bothered lately by a certain amount of badmouthing of M-Edge for no reason I can discern except that their less expensive items are not as personalized nor artisan as Oberon's. I'd like to see both companies survive well. They've been good to us customers. i have no reason to yell at M-Edge and I'm not sure everyone realizes how harmful a piece like that is, which is why someone said to give them a chance. The Net is too quick. In this economy all companies that are good-willed deserve a break.


The above statement makes a lot of sense to me. I fully sympathize with Pomlover over the frustatration of this situation. I have two M-edge covers and love them. In fact I much prefer them over the Oberon, although I must admit to being a minority on that issue. M-edge has been wonderful to work with. I trust that this will be resolved to your satisfaction, Pom.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Both M-Edge and Oberon are smaller companies. I think it's dangerous how easily one can hurt a company by a thread header and a variety of complaints and instant unhappiness when a person has changed her mind AFTER buying something and the company -will- accept a return and has been generous in accepting exchanges after the sudden K2 brouhaha.
> 
> If it were me, able to spend $75 + whatever on an item (or several of those items) and had changed my mind on another item, I wouldn't be bad mouthing the first company because they weren't available immediately and near the weekend, over a $5 misunderstanding that had just happened.
> 
> ...


Very well said. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Let's hope that all the people who have had problems with the USPS on things that are not Kindle related do not discover this site.

If everyone who has had problems decides to vent on this site, Harvey will go bankrupt trying to buy enough storage to hold all the complaints.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Definitely a USPS problem.

I originally ordered an Executive M-Edge cover and changed it to a platform.  The company had excellent customer service in changing my order.  How many of us have ordered, changed, and changed again.  It is amazing these companies are getting as many orders straight as they are since we keep changing our minds (myself included).  

I knew I wanted an Oberon and ordered the butterfly.  I received it the other day and it is beautiful and well-made.  However, I will probably be using the M-edge cover most of the time as I have grown to love the ability to angle it on tables, the bed or my stomach when I am reading and eating or quilting or typing on the computer.  I am left handed and when I do hold the platform cover, I like the extra space on the left for my hand.  But that Oberon is beautiful!  I am really glad I decided to get both of these covers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I also have an Oberon Butterfly and a M-edge cover.  I keep my K in the Butterfly mostly during the day, when in my purse, etc.  I use my M-edge for times when I need extra light, and especially in bed, as I also like the way it props.  I'm one of the ones who likes the way the light looks, but I am anticipating the redesigned light.  
deb


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I do like my M-edge platform quite a bit.  I haven't used it since I got my Oberon butterfly, but that has only been 5 days.  I will still use it for certain purposes, as you mentioned - it's quite handy!  I also hold it on the left side (although I'm right-handed) and I was pleasantly surprised to find the Oberon has this space also.  It's quite comfortable to hold.


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it's good to understand m-edge's operating style. No, they do not man their phones, however, I have repeatedly emailed them and got a return email the same day almost every time, once the day after. The replies always contained acurate information and the tone was most polite. Of course I was extremely polite in my queries as well. It's nice to be nice. Another point I think deserves making, we are in a very bad economy. Need I say more? Small companies just cannot staff up and stay afloat nor should they be required to foot the bill for an order that is cancelled while being processed especially due to buyer's remorse. I would just pay the return postage and apologize to them for their inconvenience. Now if I had a beef with Verizon, well that would be another story........... 
Dianne


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

rikkileigh said:


> I think it's good to understand m-edge's operating style. No, they do not man their phones, however, I have repeatedly emailed them and got a return email the same day almost every time, once the day after. The replies always contained acurate information and the tone was most polite. Of course I was extremely polite in my queries as well. It's nice to be nice. Another point I think deserves making, we are in a very bad economy. Need I say more? Small companies just cannot staff up and stay afloat nor should they be required to foot the bill for an order that is cancelled while being processed especially due to buyer's remorse. I would just pay the return postage and apologize to them for their inconvenience. Now if I had a beef with Verizon, well that would be another story...........
> Dianne


I agree with you. I believe I said this in another thread -- but M-edge has been really great to me. So great in fact, that I feel terrible complaining about the defective Prodigy cover I received! They always answer my emails promptly. I've never tried calling on the phone b/c they've been so great at responding to my emails. They have compensated me when errors were made and gone out of their way to make sure I received my covers and am happy. And all that after I changed my mind and canceled orders 3 times before finally deciding on the ones I did!! Like I said, the hinges on mine are not working properly and I hate to even bring it up with them after all I (and they) went through to finally get the cover here.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

kari said:


> I agree with you. I believe I said this in another thread -- but M-edge has been really great to me. So great in fact, that I feel terrible complaining about the defective Prodigy cover I received! They always answer my emails promptly. I've never tried calling on the phone b/c they've been so great at responding to my emails. They have compensated me when errors were made and gone out of their way to make sure I received my covers and am happy. And all that after I changed my mind and canceled orders 3 times before finally deciding on the ones I did!! Like I said, the hinges on mine are not working properly and I hate to even bring it up with them after all I (and they) went through to finally get the cover here.


 This might not work, if your hinges are indeed just not working properly but I found that many are having problems with the Amazon jacket hinges too, so i made a blog entry just for that in case it might help some of the people. Used a camera for this.

It's currently the latest post at http://kindleworld.blogspot.com


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> This might not work, if your hinges are indeed just not working properly but I found that many are having problems with the Amazon jacket hinges too, so i made a blog entry just for that in case it might help some of the people. Used a camera for this.
> 
> It's currently the latest post at http://kindleworld.blogspot.com


Thanks - I didn't have any problems whatsoever with the Amazon hinges. Something isn't right with the M-edge hinges. I'm honestly not sure they are the same as the Amazon ones at all. Or maybe it has to do with they way they are installed. Something is different -- at least on mine.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

kari said:


> Thanks - I didn't have any problems whatsoever with the Amazon hinges. Something isn't right with the M-edge hinges. I'm honestly not sure they are the same as the Amazon ones at all. Or maybe it has to do with they way they are installed. Something is different -- at least on mine.


Can you expand on what is wrong/different with your Medge Prodigy? Do you also have the Amazon cover? I am getting ready to purchase an Medge Prodigy because of the hinge. If it does not work well then I do not want to waste $44. So any info would be useful.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks - I didn't have any problems whatsoever with the Amazon hinges. Something isn't right with the M-edge hinges. I'm honestly not sure they are the same as the Amazon ones at all. Or maybe it has to do with they way they are installed. Something is different -- at least on mine.


I have to agree with Kari. I never had issues with the hinges on the Amazon cover. The M-Edge, there's just something a bit off with them. Using the spoon to pry them up a bit helped some, but not completely. Once I get it attached though, all is well.

The smell has gone away, which is wonderful. It doesn't fold back as well as I'd like, but it's not too bulky for me. I think I've decided to keep it because quite honestly, the color is beautiful.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Can you expand on what is wrong/different with your Medge Prodigy? Do you also have the Amazon cover? I am getting ready to purchase an Medge Prodigy because of the hinge. If it does not work well then I do not want to waste $44. So any info would be useful.


My hinges aren't working right. I had the Amazon cover but sent it back b/c it was my least favorite of all of my covers and I couldn't see myself using it in the future. The hinges on my Amazon cover worked perfectly fine. With the M-edge, at first I couldn't get it on the hinges at all (the top hinge is the problem). Then, with Heather's suggestion of prying the hinges up a little with a spoon and angling the Kindle, etc., I was able to attach it. But then I couldn't get it unattached b/c the top hinge was stuck and wouldn't slide down. I panicked but did finally get it out. Now I'm afraid to monkey around and put it in there again though -- I don't want it stuck in there permanently. It's just not an easy "procedure" like it was with the Amazon cover and it is not a cover I want to use all the time, so I do need the ability to switch it out easily.

I'm not crazy about the fact that it doesn't fold back nicely, but I can live with that. The hinges however are a different story - I need them to work right and they don't. That said -- I've only heard of a few people having an issue so maybe just some of them are bad. I've emailed M-edge and will see what they say about them. If they say it's becoming a common problem, I'll report back here and let you know before you spend your money.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OP here-Some of you may want the resolution: for those of you who do here it is.

M-Edge responded and stated that their taping methods have never been an issue with USPS before, and although they did tell me that if I left the package unopened and returned it I would not need to pay the S&H -I should "feel free to mail it back basic mail and not priority" and that if I purchase anything in the future they would credit my S&H then........

So because of their poor packaging skills [and not following USPS shipping codes] I had to pay for the return shipping. Under no circumstances will I _ever_ recommend this company. Their customer service didn't stand behind what they said they would do and their 100% customer satisfaction is obviously not a priority for them or they would have mailed me a return label [a very simple thing]

And yes my order was canceled after it had been shipped [my fault] but they should have told me I would have to pay for return S&H as opposed to telling me I wouldn't if I simply didn't open the package and returned to sender.............


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.  M-edge has been nothing but super good to me.  I will not even share the details of how good b/c it would tick you off. lol  But I think your canceling after it had shipped is probably the issue.  I don't really know of any companies who pay the return shipping if you change your mind at that point.  I'm sorry you're unhappy with your experience though.

I don't understand the USPS issue with the taping.  How else are they supposed to seal their boxes?  Sounds like it hasn't been an issue for them before - too bad that it was for you.  If you haven't opened it yet, maybe try again with sending it back?  Just drop it in a postal box somewhere and see if it makes it there!

Perhaps your best bet at this point is just to list it for sale.  I doubt you'll have any problem selling it.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

It's already with USPS- I paid the S&H   It was cheaper for me to pay S&H then to sell it here........I would have lost more by reselling it.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Can you expand on what is wrong/different with your Medge Prodigy? Do you also have the Amazon cover? I am getting ready to purchase an Medge Prodigy because of the hinge. If it does not work well then I do not want to waste $44. So any info would be useful.


My M-Edge Prodigy hinges are great. I can get my Kindle in and out without problem. The very first time I tried to get it in I had trouble, but I didn't understand that the top hinge slides down to secure the Kindle. Now that I know what I'm doing, it is very easy and very secure.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Shawna said:


> My M-Edge Prodigy hinges are great. I can get my Kindle in and out without problem. The very first time I tried to get it in I had trouble, but I didn't understand that the top hinge slides down to secure the Kindle. Now that I know what I'm doing, it is very easy and very secure.


Thanks Shawna. Actually I had that same problem with my Amazon cover. So I know what you mean. I thought something was broke.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Under no circumstances will I _ever_ recommend this company. Their customer service didn't stand behind what they said they would do and their 100% customer satisfaction is obviously not a priority for them or they would have mailed me a return label [a very simple thing]
> 
> And yes my order was canceled after it had been shipped [my fault] but they should have told me I would have to pay for return S&H as opposed to telling me I wouldn't if I simply didn't open the package and returned to sender.............


I'm glad your problem is resolved now, and I'm sorry to hear that you still feel that M-Edge's customer service is a problem.

When I returned the K1 cover that I ordered before I got my Kindle I paid the return S&H because that was their policy - and I took that into consideration when I decided to return it instead of trying to sell it here.

At least M-Edge will allow product returns when you change your mind. Oberon does not. I just ordered an Oberon cover knowing that I won't be able to return it if I decide I don't like it when I see it. Because of their return policy I put off ordering until a bunch of folks had posted pictures so I could get a better idea of what my cover will look like.

I'm sure I will love my purple ROH when it arrives, but it still feels like a leap of faith


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

If M-Edge had told me I would pay the S&H I wouldn't have any issues with it- HOWEVER the CS I've been speaking with assured me they would take care of it if I didn't open the package. 

I didn't open the package, and now that USPS has an issue with their packaging M-edge wants me to pay the S&H- this is why I am upset with M-Edge. They said one thing and did another.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> If M-Edge had told me I would pay the S&H I wouldn't have any issues with it- HOWEVER the CS I've been speaking with assured me they would take care of it if I didn't open the package.
> 
> I didn't open the package, and now that USPS has an issue with their packaging M-edge wants me to pay the S&H- this is why I am upset with M-Edge. They said one thing and did another.


In some fairness to M-Edge, you said you were buying their cover (and did buy it) and then you did something else and they accepted the return. As others said, Oberon doesn't have that return policy. I think it's good to balance things out.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks Shawna. Actually I had that same problem with my Amazon cover. So I know what you mean. I thought something was broke.


geoff,
I read that a lot of people were confused by the Amazon Kindle hinge and how it should connect.

Since people were reporting scratching their Kindles etc., I decided - once I figured out how to work it - to do a photo guide for using that hinge. A few people posted that their lower hook seemed bent and that the higher one didn't meet at the slot, so I took pictures of these and showed (I think) the few ways it can work pretty nicely.

So, if there are new people puzzled by either the Amazon jacket or the M-Edge Prodigy due to the hinge-effect, the set at *Kindle cover and its hinged protection* might help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, we're starting to go in circles on this, let's move on, I think it's all been said. We need to agree to disagree!



Pom, hopefully things will go better from here, and you'll love your new Oberon.

Betsy







--March Madness Moderator Hat


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

kari said:


> My hinges aren't working right. I had the Amazon cover but sent it back b/c it was my least favorite of all of my covers and I couldn't see myself using it in the future. The hinges on my Amazon cover worked perfectly fine. With the M-edge, at first I couldn't get it on the hinges at all (the top hinge is the problem).


Ah, the Amazon hinge was ok.



> Then, with Heather's suggestion of prying the hinges up a little with a spoon and angling the Kindle, etc., I was able to attach it. But then I couldn't get it unattached b/c the top hinge was stuck and wouldn't slide down.


 Definitely defective! But I'm not sure of prying the hinges up.



> I panicked but did finally get it out. Now I'm afraid to monkey around and put it in there again though -- I don't want it stuck in there permanently. It's just not an easy "procedure" like it was with the Amazon cover and it is not a cover I want to use all the time, so I do need the ability to switch it out easily.
> 
> I'm not crazy about the fact that it doesn't fold back nicely, but I can live with that. The hinges however are a different story - I need them to work right and they don't. That said -- I've only heard of a few people having an issue so maybe just some of them are bad. I've emailed M-edge and will see what they say about them. If they say it's becoming a common problem, I'll report back here and let you know before you spend your money.


 Someone at the Amazon board said she loosened her top hinge and now is able to just slide it down. I guess a few of these had a top hinge/hook that was stiffer than it should have been.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy, you are in rare form today.  Love your pictures!!  By the way, I wholeheartly agree there is nothing new to say.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I've had the complete opposite experience from M-Edge over the past couple weeks, and since it's been so outstanding (they sent me 3 Prodigy covers because the first two had oil stains on it AND will refund my shipping back to them) I have to let others know about it. M-Edge is a wonderful company to do business with, and I will be ordering from them as soon as they get their lights in stock again.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42416
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5554.0.html


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> So, if there are new people puzzled by either the Amazon jacket or the M-Edge Prodigy due to the hinge-effect, the set at *Kindle cover and its hinged protection* might help.


Even M-Edge has installation instructions on the Prodigy order page:
http://www.buymedge.com/images/kindle2/i_Kindle2_PrdInstall.jpg


----------



## kraemru (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had nothing but great service from M-Edge.  My cover came very fast and they told me that I can exchange it for the slimmer version that might be out in April.


----------

